# I know Dior was Half-man, 1/4 Elf, 1/4 Maiar, but was he Immortal?



## Link 2 (Jun 2, 2004)

Beren and Luthien did not have a child until the were sent back *AS MORTALS* to Tol Galen in southeast Beleriand. Was Dior mortal or immortal? The book acts like he is immortal, but there is never any solid proof.


----------



## Artanis (Jun 3, 2004)

Link 2 said:


> Beren and Luthien did not have a child until the were sent back *AS MORTALS* to Tol Galen in southeast Beleriand. Was Dior mortal or immortal? The book acts like he is immortal, but there is never any solid proof.


I'm not sure, but I would presume he was mortal, since he was begotten after Lúthien and Beren were sent back to Middle-Earth from Mandos. But otoh, he married Nimloth, an Elven woman. Would he have done so if he was mortal?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 3, 2004)

he was mortal, insofar that he was not a full elf , but he was also more than a Man, as his mother was an Elf with Maiar blood in her. So his marriage to Nimloth was probably looked upon as a normal elven marriage . Dior was the first of his kind, there had been no half-elves before him, so I would think the Elves had trouble classifying him


----------



## Aglarband (Jun 5, 2004)

He was probably Elf, considering his marriage wasn't considered as one of the 3 Elf/Man marriages.


----------

